# Bread Dipping Spice



## masta (Mar 7, 2005)

<H1 style="MARGIN: auto 0in">Carrabba's Bread Dipping Spice<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /></H1>

This is a favorite with Italian style-grub. The recipe comes from Carrabba's Restaurant. They serve the spices on a small plate and the waiter adds Olive oil, now you are set to dip your bread.
<TABLE =MsonormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 0in; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
tablespoon minced basil </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
tablespoon chopped parsley (Italian is best) </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
tablespoon minced garlic </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 3">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
teaspoon dried thyme </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 4">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
teaspoon dried oregano </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 5">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
teaspoon ground black pepper </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 6">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1/2 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
teaspoon kosher salt or ground sea salt </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 7">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1/2 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
teaspoon chopped rosemary </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 8">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1/4 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 9">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1/2 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
teaspoon olive oil </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 10; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top noWrap>
1/8 </TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 0.1in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=10>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
teaspoon fresh lemon juice </TD></TR></T></TABLE>

<TABLE =MsonormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 7.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellSpacing=10 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">
Combine all of the ingredients, EXCEPT oil and lemon. </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">
Put in a small food processor, Chop briefly until all ingredients are about the same. </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">
Stir in oil and lemon juice. </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 3">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">
TO SERVE: Combine about 1 1/2 teaspoons spice blend to 3 to 4 Tablespoons Olive oil on a small Dish. </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 4">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">
Dip sliced Bread in Mixture. </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 5">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">
French bread is good. </TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 6; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">
ENJOY. </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Why no wine in this?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

thought you wouldn't do that anyway, Glenvall!??


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't, but I thought everyone else did.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 10, 2005)

I have something to add to the recipe. Do everything the same, but add a little garlic and spread a thick layer of butter on a halved french bread. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Sprinkle the Bread-Dipping Sauce on the bread, and bake til crispy. 





Tastes great with spaghetti or anything with a marinara sauce.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow.I thought you couldn't cook, Martina! Probably not good on my diet.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, I have to admit. I *do not* cook. I saw what went into the bread dipping sauce, and I realized it was the same thing I used to buy in Germany in the frozen section (already smeared on the bread). 


but, in my defense, I have made it once. (It would have turned out okay had I not forgotten about it and burned it.)


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

I haven't made homemade bread since I started making wine, don't want to be flinging YEAST around the kitchen.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

LMAO......don't worry Stinkie the bread yeast doesn't stand a chance against the wine yeast.


----------

